
Transit of the future needs smarter routes, not more gadgets - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/a/new-economy-future/real-transit
======
f_allwein
One thing that's useful is priority signalling at traffic lights that gives
buses a green light on busy routes. In my hometown of Munich, this has cut
journey times on some routes by 20%:

[pdf] [https://www.mvg.de/dam/mvg/ueber/unternehmensprofil/mvg-
imag...](https://www.mvg.de/dam/mvg/ueber/unternehmensprofil/mvg-image-
englisch-s.pdf)

This in turn means cost reductions as fewer buses/ drivers are needed to run
the lines.

